# Game 74: Magic @ Nets--04.02.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

vs.  
*
Saturday April 2, 2005
7:30 PM, EST*

    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

Both teams are on the 2nd game of a back-to-back, with the Nets coming off a win against the Knicks and the Magic coming off a loss to the Wizards

*Previous Meetings:*
January 8th, @ Orlando, Magic 104 - Nets 101 
March 5th, @ NJ, Magic 105 - Nets 81 
March 13th, @ Orlando, Nets 98 - Magic 82 

*Playoff Standings:*
8th- 76ers 35-37
9th- Nets 35-38 (1/2 game out)
10th- Magic 34-38 (1 game out)​


----------



## Petey

TMac11's 1st game thread... 

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

Petey said:


> TMac11's 1st game thread...
> 
> -Petey


:clap:

It's a lock for 600+ posts.

:cheers:


----------



## Charlie Brown

I am looking for some good battles between DHo and Nenad. If I remember correctly, they had a battle last time.


----------



## Petey

PSUmtj112 said:


> I am looking for some good battles between DHo and Nenad. If I remember correctly, they had a battle last time.


And Turk...

But I think it's out right?

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

Petey said:


> And Turk...
> 
> But I think it's out right?
> 
> -Petey


Hedo and ZP got into it as well.

But I believe Hedo is out for the season.


----------



## Petey

PSUmtj112 said:


> :clap:
> 
> It's a lock for 600+ posts.
> 
> :cheers:


Why not 700+

We'll ask TMac11 to get 500+ of them...



Anyway so pumped, 8 wins in our last 10 games.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

Petey said:


> Anyway so pumped, 8 wins in our last 10 games.
> 
> -Petey


The Nets, *especially Kidd, Carter, and Nenad*, have shown a ton of passion lately. It has been a joy to watch.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Why not 700+
> We'll ask TMac11 to get 500+ of them...
> 
> -Petey


Hahha, I can do that no problem.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PSUmtj112 said:


> But I believe Hedo is out for the season.


Yeah, Hedo is He-done. ha ha ha oh :uhoh:


----------



## schub

Petey said:


> TMac11's 1st game thread...
> 
> -Petey


Very nice. Love the format for the thread title!


----------



## Charlie Brown

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Hahha, I can do that no problem.












*You can do it!*


----------



## schub

Nets favored by 5:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154887


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PSUmtj112 said:


> *You can do it!*


 :laugh:


----------



## xavisxavis

PSUmtj112 said:


> *You can do it!*


hahahaha..double :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

were gonna need alot to win this gm and i mean lots of energy.... our key is to conatain franchise and keep howard of the boards if we can do that by kidd and kristic we can have vc score alot and win.
so this is a major major gm gots to win
keys player(s)
kidd
kristic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

TheRoc5 said:


> keys player(s)
> kidd
> kristic


No Vince?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince will play his usual game.
The difference maker I think will be Krstic.
I say Nets go to Nenad early, to test what the Magic can do down low.
From the Magic's losing game with the Wizards, 4 scored in double figures but can't get the job done. Mainly because of the Wizard's dynamic backcourt duo who scored 30+ each.

Twin and Curly should attack down low and get Cato and Howard in foul trouble early.


----------



## TheRoc5

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> No Vince?


i feel that he will play the best gm tomrow but we will need kristic and kidd in areas that vc cant do like guarding franchise and out rebounding howard... trust me vc will prob get 30 plus but we need other guys to be major help tomrow


----------



## Bobot

Nets should win this game as they really need it and Orlando has been slipping lately. Carter and Kidd should put up some impresive number.

Prediction:

Nets 103
Orlando 92

Carter 33pts/6reb/5ast/
Kidd 15pts/8reb/9ast/3stl
Krstic 14pts/8reb/2blk


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Dear Frank,

Please do not play Rodney Buford unless we are up by 100324534 points. 

P.S. Put Vaughn on Steve Francis not Kidd.


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Prediction

Magic 91
Nets 94

Kristic 19pts 8rebs 

Ghill 26pts 5reb 5asts 3stl


----------



## Petey

xavisxavis said:


> hahahaha..double :biggrin:


Welcome to the board xavisxavis.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

TheRoc5 said:


> i feel that he will play the best gm tomrow but we will need kristic and kidd in areas that vc cant do like guarding franchise and out rebounding howard... trust me vc will prob get 30 plus but we need other guys to be major help tomrow


Shorten your sig please... LOL

Vaughn is going to guard Francis... Nelson still out?

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Petey said:


> Shorten your sig please... LOL
> 
> Vaughn is going to guard Francis... Nelson still out?
> 
> -Petey


yes and they start Deshawn Stevenson...


----------



## xavisxavis

Why put Vaughn on Francis? Isn't Kidd good enough? and besides, Francis is already tired from his 40+ minutes against dallas


----------



## Vinsane

we need this one we cant show fatigue grant hill is questionable for tonight


----------



## Vinsane

xavisxavis said:


> Why put Vaughn on Francis? Isn't Kidd good enough? and besides, Francis is already tired from his 40+ minutes against dallas


then you expect vaughn to guard there 2 guard


----------



## Vinsane

TheRoc5 said:


> i feel that he will play the best gm tomrow but we will need kristic and kidd in areas that vc cant do like guarding franchise and out rebounding howard... trust me vc will prob get 30 plus but we need other guys to be major help tomrow


i dont think so he has a sore achilles


----------



## Charlie Brown

schub said:


> Nets favored by 5:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154887


Eh, I don't like that number. :curse:


----------



## BigThree

That Turkey (forget how to spell his name) is wacko...I mean, that guy is scary.
:banana: I think the Nets can pull this one off! Come on N-E-T-S! Go for four straight. :clap:


----------



## uptown4784

We can actually get to 7 seed we have to hope cleveland and philly loses all their games


----------



## xavisxavis

Vinsane said:


> then you expect vaughn to guard there 2 guard


ah...okay I see...I think you're right, Vaughn has to guard Deshawn


----------



## mofo202

:clap: Hedo out for the season? :clap: He deserves it!! :clap:


----------



## showstopper496

This thread WILL go for 1000+ Posts, trust me


----------



## schub

> As if the Magic didn't have enough medical issues, starting forward *Grant Hill will be a game-time decision against the Nets*. He complained of pain in his left shin and sat out the entire fourth quarter. He missed three games in early March with the same problem.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...205,1,2458217.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines

And Nelson is out with a torn muscle in his rib cage.


----------



## xavisxavis

dude other teams are helping us so much we have to bow down and thank them!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Orlando is really banged up right now, I doubt we win. No Christie, no Turkoglu, no Nelson, and now possibly no Hill. You guys should win this game.


----------



## uptown4784

"What do we have, nine games left?" Kidd said after the Nets drew within a half-game of Philly for eighth place. "We'll see what happens." That's not exactly an optimistic outlook, but then again the Nets aren't a very formidable team. They can be thankful that as shaky as they were in the final 1:20, they were only playing the Knicks.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/295793p-253229c.html


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

schub said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...205,1,2458217.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines
> 
> And Nelson is out with a torn muscle in his rib cage.


 Nice


----------



## fruitcake

40+ posts already..and the game is 4 hours away!! you guys are crazy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> 40+ posts already..and the game is 4 hours away!! you guys are crazy


 haha, I should make the game threads more often it seems.


----------



## Petey

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154887

Vegas links has us favorites by 5, nice to know we are not the only ones confident about this game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154887
> 
> Vegas links has us favorites by 5, nice to know we are not the only ones confident about this game.
> 
> -Petey


 I got some points riding on it. Nets win by less then 5, I'm happy...they win by more then 5, I'm even happier.


----------



## JNice

Petey said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154887
> 
> Vegas links has us favorites by 5, nice to know we are not the only ones confident about this game.
> 
> -Petey


You should be confident. No Christie. No Hedo. No Nelson. No Hill tonight.

Get ready for a steady dose of Andre Barrett and Stacey Augmon! Woo-hoo.

Unless Francis goes for 30+ and Dwight goes for 25-10, Orlando loses.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

:whaasup:

Checking in for the game .....


----------



## fruitcake

JNice said:


> You should be confident. No Christie. No Hedo. No Nelson. No Hill tonight.
> 
> Get ready for a steady dose of Andre Barrett and Stacey Augmon! Woo-hoo.
> 
> Unless Francis goes for 30+ and Dwight goes for 25-10, Orlando loses.



true...but i'm pretty sure some random guy like cato or battie will have a big game against us (as with malik rose last night)..i think it will be a close game and the nets will pull away in the 4th, winning 109 to 101.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hmmm...I might have to participate in this one


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

is YES not working for anyone else?


----------



## schub

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> is YES not working for anyone else?


Working for me. Got the picture-in-picture going tonight with the Final 4!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

schub said:


> Working for me. Got the picture-in-picture going tonight with the Final 4!


 I'm just getting a black screen. Every other channel is working except for that one. Hopefully it won't be that way for long.


----------



## jmk

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> is YES not working for anyone else?


Working fine for me, though my power just went out.


----------



## Petey

jmk said:


> Working fine for me, though my power just went out.


And you are still on the net?

Wow... supernatural dude!

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Petey said:


> And you are still on the net?
> 
> Wow... supernatural dude!
> 
> -Petey


Net = Mind, Mind over Matter, I am better than all of you.


----------



## uptown4784

any news on hill will he play?


----------



## Petey

uptown4784 said:


> any news on hill will he play?


JNice, the Magic's mod just said he would not play.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> JNice, the Magic's mod just said he would not play.
> 
> -Petey


YAY!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

needless to say tonight would be a big win for us


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> YAY!!!!!


they can still beat us but that is good news


----------



## fruitcake

my 300th post..

the nets are going to win!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake read your pm's


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> my 300th post..
> 
> the nets are going to win!!!!


Congrats... try for another 100 in this game thread now fruitcake.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> fruitcake read your pm's


Vinsane read your pms


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I guess we'll reach 500+ today. :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> my 300th post..
> 
> the nets are going to win!!!!



Congrats


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> Vinsane read your pms


waitin for your response


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Man, now its all static for me . What place has the best online coverage?


----------



## Petey

Howard, and Krstic trade misses to start off the game. Howard w/ the dunk now.

Krstic needs to try to get him into foul troubles early again.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Man, now its all static for me . What place has the best online coverage?


There's online coverage?!


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Man, now its all static for me . What place has the best online coverage?


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## Vinsane

i expect howard to be a monster


----------



## Petey

Kidd just hit a long 2... again... 

Anyway, Krstic fouled Augmon.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Ghee, an early foul on Nenad:curse:


----------



## Vinsane

augmon guardin vince i he usually gives vince a rough time


----------



## Petey

Carter ties it up at 4.

Augmon shoots, miss, Howard w/ the slam home...

Go to KRSTIC!!!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, on the 2nd attempt foul on Howard...

What was I saying???

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

That's what I'm saying ... Krstic should attack early, and keep Howard in foul trouvle ! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

its goin to be a battle betwen howard and kristic


----------



## Petey

Howard reponds...

8-5, Magic, 9 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

howard with 6 points


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Howard with 6 already. :curse:
3 for Krstic!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ an easy bucket, 8-7, Augmon misses, Carter driving fouled, miss, no call.

Steveson hits.

10-7, Magic.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> There's online coverage?!


 I just meant like, website for live scores.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Howard off to the quick start...it'd be nice to see him pick up foul number 2.


----------



## Petey

Stevenson with a miss, Krstic w/ another board...

Then Collins passes to a cutting Kidd, Kidd dumps it off to Krstic.

Krstic has 3 boards now too.

7:42 left, 10-9, Magic lead.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Lots of missed FG for this game already.
Dunk by Curly! :curse:

Time Out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Timeout, magic up 10-9. Nenad with 5 poitns and 3 rebounds early. Nice to see.


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Howard off to the quick start...it'd be nice to see him pick up foul number 2.


I think that is why they keep going to Krstic early. Imagine Kidd and Carter driving at the Magic without him in there...

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I think Magic will make an adjustment for Krstic.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:
 

> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


 Thank you.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Lost ball turnover on Steve Francis, Stolen by Travis Best


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

J kidd threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Petey

Best with the strip on Francis, Best is hurt... 5-4, Kidd hits the 3, and the lights all go off at CAA... odd.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Jason Kidd with a 3, 5 pts already for him


----------



## Petey

12-10, Nets... TO, they are checking out the lights now.

Someone watch uptown run down and start talking to Carter and Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Best with the strip on Francis, Best is hurt... 5-4, Kidd hits the 3, and the lights all go off at CAA... odd.
> 
> -Petey


what happened


----------



## jmk

Jason Kidd is shooting the lights out!


----------



## Vinsane

what happened to fruitcake


----------



## Petey

Coachs are at mid court, they may call the game...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Kidd hits the 3, and the lights all go off at CAA... odd.
> 
> -Petey


I was wondering why the score wasn't changing at all..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jmk said:


> Jason Kidd is shooting the lights out!


 :laugh:


----------



## Petey

4 minute delay, this is hard to watch the game like this now.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

:curse::curse::curse:

Maybe decide the game with a flip of the coin ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Coachs are at mid court, they may call the game...
> 
> -Petey


 What happens then?


----------



## Petey

Howard on a drive... delay of game called?

12-12.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Dwight Howard with a driving layup


----------



## Petey

Kidd likes the lights off, hits, he is backwalking and has a huge smile.

Francis misses, Kidd rebound.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

another jump shot for Kidd .... he has the touch for tonight??? Hope so :banana:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

spoked too soon ... he missed a 3

Best with a layup


----------



## Petey

Hmm, lights off, effecting the players?

Howard just threw it RIGHT TO A NET... Kidd to Best, bucket, Nets up 4, Nets in a Zone, Kidd w/ a rebound.

Nets turn it over.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

:curse::curse::curse:

Turnover by Best, travelling


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Hmm, lights off, effecting the players?
> 
> Howard just threw it RIGHT TO A NET... Kidd to Best, bucket, Nets up 4, Nets in a Zone, Kidd w/ a rebound.
> 
> Nets turn it over.
> 
> -Petey


theyre playing with the lights off


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> theyre playing with the lights off


Some of the lights are off. It's may 50% on?

Very weird.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

That'll be hard on the eyes. How bad is it?


----------



## Petey

Best w/ a steal, and 2... Nets on a 11-2 since the lights went out.

Stevenson to the line, foul on Best.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Best, Stevey made 2nd FT


----------



## Petey

faNETicS said:


> That'll be hard on the eyes. How bad is it?


I don't even want to watch the game honestly.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784

Lights went out  Late foul


----------



## uptown4784

Foul on Collins


----------



## Vinsane

boy stevenson is realyy attacking wheres vince


----------



## Petey

Collins fouls Stevenson.

3 of 3 from the line now... for the season is a 50% shooter?

4 for 4... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

The lights really aren't that bad at all.


----------



## Petey

Howard strips Krstic, good play, Collins flips it up while traveling, bad call, fouled, bad call.

Hits the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Petey said:


> I don't even want to watch the game honestly.
> -Petey


Sometimes, it's really not that dark on court as seen from the cameras.


----------



## Petey

Long rebound to Collins, Kidd 3, in and out, Howard w/ a big board...

Kidd picked it off, threw in wildly, picked off by Francis, he scores.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Jason is missing those 3's again. :curse:
And a turnover ...

Arrrrggghhhh


----------



## uptown4784

Damm barrett is fast


----------



## Vinsane

i guess the nets cant see vince


----------



## 7M3

Vinsane said:


> i guess the nets cant see vince


Seriously. What in the ****? Give him the goddamn ball.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> i guess the nets cant see vince


He's a bit slow on the sets right now.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I wonder what the game plan is, they're not using Vince!

Maybe they're saving his legs early, for another run on second quarter after making adjustments.


----------



## Vinsane

was a timeout taken or something


----------



## Vinsane

7M3 said:


> Seriously. What in the ****? Give him the goddamn ball.


Amen


----------



## Petey

Off the TO, they run a play for Carter, misses, Robinson w/ a foul, his 1st.

Nets are over the limit w/ 2:26 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Off the TO, they run a play for Carter, misses, Robinson w/ a foul, his 1st.
> 
> Nets are over the limit w/ 2:26 to play.
> 
> -Petey


i expected him to miss he hasnt taken a **** in like 10 minutes


----------



## jmk

Has anyone else been bored by this game?


----------



## showstopper496

THis thread is going 1000+ LETS GO GUSY


----------



## Petey

Mario w/ the foul on Carter, finger roll from 2 steps in from the free throw line.

To the foul line now.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

The Magic are going to have to run the offense through Howard tonight if we want to win this game.


----------



## Petey

#2 on Robinson, Zoran in, for Kidd.

Francis at the line, Nets up 3, hits the first.

Veal in for Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Cliffy, Francis on the line ...
made both FT

Nets 22-21
1:50 to play


----------



## Petey

Fracnis with a steal, and a nice dunk...

Magic up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

magic 9-10 from the line


----------



## Anima

Howard with 8 points already, the Nets need to start doing a better on job on him.


----------



## Petey

Best to Collins, misses the dunk... going to the line.

#1 on Augmon.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Dunk by Francis
Magic up by 1, 23-22


----------



## jmk

I'm getting a sense of deja vu.

Oh yeah, Collins misses a dunk.


----------



## Petey

Nets up 1, makes both.

Nets pressing a bit.

Veal with a block, stripped, Carter to Best, misses...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Francis w/ a "j", Magic up 1. Howard fouled... #2

Nice... 

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets looks like trying to beat the Magic from the outside ....
Thing is, they can't connect. :curse:


----------



## Anima

The Magic are in the bonus. Any Nets foul for the rest of the 1st sends them to the line.


----------



## jmk

Travis Best (93%) almost missed both free throws there.


----------



## Petey

Cato in... they just showed a replay, Howard picked up Best. Nice sportsman ship, unlike the last game.

Best hits 1.

Tied game.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets needs to attack the lane ... and fish some fouls!


----------



## Petey

Francis lost the ball, 7 seconds in the quarter, Veal misses rim on the 3...

Tied to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Howard needs to avoid those cheap fouls and for the love of god, pass him the ball. He was completely dominating early, I have no clue why they always go away from him.


----------



## jmk

If the rim was two feet to the left, Veal might have made that shot.


----------



## Vinsane

are we just not runnin plays for vince or are the magic playin good d


----------



## YankeeNETicS

A so-so first period.
How's the lighting situation Petey?


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> If the rim was two feet to the left, Veal might have made that shot.


lol


----------



## showstopper496

Vinsanity is about to go off


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vinsane said:


> are we just not runnin plays for vince or are the magic playin good d


Not a good sign if Vince is not feeling well. They should re-tape his foot.


----------



## 7M3

It's been awhile since I remember the Nets playing this STUPIDLY. The offense is not running smoothly at all.


----------



## showstopper496

I come from the future, and i know the final score

Nets 88
Magic 95

Carter goes down with an injury


----------



## Anima

End of the 1st, both Howard and Francis had 8 points for the Magic.


----------



## Petey

The lights are at full power now.

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran

Vaughn with 3 steals already.


----------



## jmk

The lights are apparently back on. I don't see much of a difference.


----------



## Petey

Best, Zoran, Carter, Veal, Collins to start the quarter for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Carter nails the fadeaway three.


----------



## Petey

Best to Carter for a 3... and it's VC3!!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

carter gets blocked and then hits a 3


----------



## Petey

Zoran picked up a charge on Stevenson... nice play.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince finally came out!


----------



## jmk

Cato's got a nice beard going on there.


----------



## schub

way to sell the moving screen, Zoran!


----------



## jmk

Stevenson's foot was out of bounds. Should have been Nets ball.


----------



## Petey

What a play, Carter misses, Augmon bounces the ball off of Carter's back, Magic's ball.

Nets out of bounds on the Magic's board.

Come on Zoran earn those minutes with Vaughn possible out of the game...

-Petey


----------



## showstopper496

I come from the future, and i know the final score

Nets 88
Magic 95

Carter goes down with an injury


----------



## Petey

Veal drives, fouled, no free throws though.

Kidd and Buford in for Best and Carter.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Battie
Nets 28-27
10:19 to go


----------



## Petey

Veal runs around the screen and hits, we need at least 1 PF to step up...

-Petey


----------



## schub

Not sure if Kidd, Buef, and Zoran have ever been in together before.


----------



## Vinsane

ill be back when vince is back


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> ill be back when vince is back


Okay!


----------



## Petey

Augmon hits, Zoran with a drive, off the glass, gets the Roll, Nets up 3... 32-29.

Foul on Augmon, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## schub

sweet move by Zoran. The kid knows how to get to the bucket.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Gheee, I'm slow.
Stacey with a jump shot
Zoran too.

Offensive foul on Stacey.

32-29, Nets. 9:21 to go


----------



## Captain Obvious

Have the Magic tried pressing yet?


----------



## showstopper496

what website has real time score, because nba.com is slwo


----------



## jmk

OT- Illinois beats Louisville 72-57.


----------



## Anima

VC got blocked, got the ball back and made the 3?


----------



## Petey

Smart smart play by Veal... Battie coming, Veal just goes up. Howard in.

Krstic in for Collins.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Battie with another foul, 3 on him
Veal on the line
made both

34-29 Nets. 9:07 to go.


----------



## Petey

Captain Obvious said:


> Have the Magic tried pressing yet?


Yup, and Nets have as well.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Bad, bad pass by Planinic.


----------



## Anima

jmk said:


> OT- Illinois beats Louisville 72-57.


OUCH, I thought the Illini would win but not by that much.


----------



## Petey

Haha Francis w/ a steal, Zoran fouled him... fouled him twice, Francis takes a spill.

Refs really have to protect players.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

And Stevey goes flying(tumbling) across the floor.


----------



## 7M3

Get Planinic out of the game. It's stupid play, after stupid play for him tonight.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Missed by Francis, reboun by Veal
Turnover by Zoran
Foul on Francis by Zoran

Timeout

34-29, 8:41 to go


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> OT- Illinois beats Louisville 72-57.


who do you think is gonna win between nc and michigan state i gotta go with vince's boys


----------



## Petey

NO... Vaughn has a fracture in his right foot.

-Petey


----------



## schub

damn. vaughn with a broken foot. :\


----------



## jmk

Fractured fifth metatarsil(sp) of the right foot for Vaughn. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Buford made his presence felt with a rebound :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

i'm back...vaughn with a broken foot???? uh oh


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Francis, Veal makes 1-2.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> NO... Vaughn has a fracture in his right foot.
> 
> -Petey


didnt he start


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> didnt he start


vinsane, check your mail


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Veal, Howard goes 0-2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Howard missed both FT
rebound by Kidd

35-29, Nets

Off. Foul by Buford


----------



## tr_west

buford decides to push the guy down with the ref right there.


----------



## Petey

Carter back in the game, Howard at the line, misses the first.

Zoran to the bench, Nets up... 6

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

buford made his prescence felt by being agressive...unfortuately it reuslted in an offensive foul


----------



## showstopper496

Do we Really Need Vaughn


----------



## Petey

Franics drives, misses, Carter can't hit the 3, but with a huge offensive board... window, in.

Nets up 10.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Jump shot by Krstic, now with 7 points
And a layup!
39-29, Nets


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Magic just standing around, pathetic. This team has NO firepower with Hill, Turkoglu, and Nelson out.


----------



## showstopper496

This might be the perfect oppurtunity for Plananic


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> vinsane, check your mail


thanks but you do know those were the bucks they were playing


----------



## YankeeNETicS

showstopper496 said:


> Do we Really Need Vaughn


Frank will tweak the starting lineup again, sigh.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> didnt he start


Yes and he is out now...

At least until the playoffs start, I would bet.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

faNETicS said:


> Frank will tweak the starting lineup again, sigh.


i expect buford to be reinserted


----------



## Petey

Oh man, I hope Schub can introduce us to the Nets Power Motion Team...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> thanks but you do know those were the bucks they were playing


ya...ToddMacCulloch11 told me in the thread...


----------



## tr_west

showstopper496 said:


> Do we Really Need Vaughn


Best should be able to start at SG alright. But we are uncertain with Planinic coming off the bench for kidd, especially if we make the playoffs.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ his 1st personal, Francis to the line.

9 points for Francis...

10...

10-0, Nets run is over.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## showstopper496

This is good news, because plananic would get an oppurnity, kidd would need to play defence


----------



## fruitcake

tr_west said:


> Best should be able to start at SG alright. But we are uncertain with Planinic coming off the bench for kidd, especially if we make the playoffs.


best is too small IMO to start against the other starting SGs in the league


----------



## Petey

Krstic is on the ground. Slipped...

Garrity with a floater over Carter.

Nets up only 6 now.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Nenad limping, but still makes the bucket.


----------



## Petey

Carter cutting, dumps off to Krstic, Krstic up 11.

Buford on the break, passes to Kidd trailing, Kidd with 9 now.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Byoof to Kidd on the fast break.


----------



## showstopper496

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Nenad broken FOOT


----------



## fruitcake

dwight howard makes the turnaround


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Was it really THAT hard to get Howard the ball? Christ, he could score 40 if they got him the ball.


----------



## jmk

Byoof a bit conflicted between shooting and traveling. He decides to travel.


----------



## Petey

Collins in for Veal, 5+ left in the 2nd.

Nice try by Buford...

But called for traveling.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

43-35. Nets
A little over 5 mins. to go

Trunover by Rodney, travelling


----------



## jmk

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Was it really THAT hard to get Howard the ball? Christ, he could score 40 if they got him the ball.


"Though shall not say God's name in vein." - Dwight Howard


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane and i would like to know why vince is not invovled with the nets' offense


----------



## Vinsane

when will vince put them away


----------



## tr_west

Nenad's feeling it, keep feeding him the ball Vc and kidd. 13 points so far. :banana:


----------



## Petey

Kidd leave it for Carter, Carter behind the back to Krstic, Krstic for Collins, miss.

Kidd steals, Carter to Krstic behind the back again... Krstic w/ 13.


*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Jason Kidd with a steal .. Krstic with a dunk!

Foul by Howard, his 3 !!!

45-35


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

These refs call some weak *** No masked cursing! on Howard.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> Vinsane and i would like to know why vince is not invovled with the nets' offense


thats exactly what i wanna know he sets up all his teammates perfectly yet they never seem to find him


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> Vinsane and i would like to know why vince is not invovled with the nets' offense


He's passing?

That is involved. There are just open players.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Yeah... Howard going to the bench is not going to help the Magic's cause.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Does Kidd really think he's a 3-pt shooter?


----------



## Vinsane

tr_west said:


> Nenad's feeling it, keep feeding him the ball Vc and kidd. 13 points so far. :banana:


no nenad give the ball o vince and get the hell out of the way


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets should make an adjustment to attack the basket now.


----------



## jmk

Vince doesn't have to take 300 shots like some of you want him to to be involved in the offense. He has been very involved tonight.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> He's passing?
> 
> That is involved. There are just open players.
> 
> -Petey


i say **** them and get your offense going sorry but thats just how i feel

Don't mask the curses. Just type them out. Thanks. schub


----------



## fruitcake

faNETicS said:


> Does Kidd really think he's a 3-pt shooter?


lol..i think he does...he's got a '88' 3 point rating in Nba Live 2005... (well my version of the rosters anyways)


----------



## Petey

For the Carter fans...

Carter w/ 2, 10 points, 4 assists now.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> Vince doesn't have to take 300 shots like some of you want him to to be involved in the offense. He has been very involved tonight.


yay vince take 300 shots


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I really wish the Magic were healthy. Jesus christ, some of these guys we are playing don't belong in the NBA.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince with 10 now ... a decent game so far, not really bad.


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> i say NO MASKING them and get your offense going sorry but thats just how i feel



take it easy, vince will start going mad in the second half again..the key thing is we are winning.


----------



## Vinsane

kristic you idiot get out of the lane


----------



## Petey

Francis going to the basket, fouled...

2nd on Collins.

Nets 47-35.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I really wish the Magic were healthy. Jesus christ, some of these guys we are playing don't belong in the NBA.


theres a magic board to you know


----------



## 7M3

Vinsane said:


> thats exactly what i wanna know he sets up all his teammates perfectly yet they never seem to find him


Vince is setting up his teammates because his teammates are giving him the ball. The reason his teammates don't get him open shots is because they are incapable of doing so.

BTW, that first behind the back pass was absolutely unbelievable. It was a rifle, from 15 feet away, and it was DEAD ON. Very few players in the league could have made that pass, one of whom plays for the Nets.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Unreal, Scrubabrine is killing us.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Francis killing us from the Free Throw line ...


----------



## Petey

Carter to Veal for the 3, he hits, Francis responds.

Nets up 11. 50-39.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Vinsane said:


> theres a magic board to you know


It's like a ghost town over there.


----------



## Vinsane

7M3 said:


> Vince is setting up his teammates because his teammates are giving him the ball. The reason his teammates don't get him open shots is because they are incapable of doing so.
> 
> BTW, that first behind the back pass was absolutely unbelievable. It was a rifle, from 15 feet away, and it was DEAD ON. Very few players in the league could have made that pass, one of whom plays for the Nets.


someone needs to throw hm a behind the back pass


----------



## Petey

Carter with the 'J' over Augmon... very pretty.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> theres a magic board to you know


true, but the magic board aint even close to this board when it comes to posts and stuff

they have 15 POSTS for the game thread...we had that 6 hours ago!!!


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> theres a magic board to you know


This is a Nets - Magic game thread. Nets fans can post here, Magic fans can post here, anyone can post here.


----------



## Vinsane

YoYoYoWasup said:


> It's like a ghost town over there.


hahahaaha oh well i guess you can support your team here then


----------



## YankeeNETicS

52-41, Nets. 1:33 to go
after steveys FT.


----------



## Petey

Francis to Steveson... fouled, hits, going to the line... 

52-45...

7-7 for a 50% FT shooter...

-Petey


----------



## John

VC cans should never care about his numbers, I never do I just want a win. So Jack fracutured his foot? Is it serious? Does it mean he will be out of the season? Damn, he will be seriously missed for the rest of the season. Not that he will be any useful anyway, but we losses another scrub to play so we have to sign some CBA guys, lol.

By the way, will any Cav fans or Magic fans come in? Watch true superstars like Carter, Jason led scrubs to 500. Unlike James and T-mac had so much talent, at least NBA starting talents to no where.


----------



## tr_west

Wow ugly play by the nets, but what a nice play by stevenson. 52-45 nets.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> hahahaaha oh well i guess you can support your team here then


Come on Vinsane... try to be nice please.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Brandon Hunter has one horrible looking FT shot.


----------



## fruitcake

jabari smith with an awesome rebound...


----------



## Petey

Oh... Kidd to Veal for the same 3, misses. Maybe he only likes Carter's passes.

Barrett hits a 3.

Nets 52-48.

Best misses, loose ball foul on the Nets.

Magic to the line...

Hey look, it's Jabari Smith.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Magic on a 9-0 run, could make it 11-0 now at the FT line.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

If the Magic get Howard more involved in the second half, we have a good shot at winning this game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets racking up those fouls again .... 15 fouls so far


----------



## fruitcake

i'd like to see vince dunk over their whole team right here...


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Come on Vinsane... try to be nice please.
> 
> -Petey


sorry 
it would be nice to see vince get a rebound
you guys see what i mean vince needs o have the ball theses guys cant hit nothin werent we just up by 11 now the lead is 2 give the ball to vince and move


----------



## Petey

Battie hits the first, and the 2nd.

We should hold the ball for the last shot.

Stevenson w/ a foul on Carter, Magic had 1 to give...

TO.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## schub

Hey, who let Jabari in the game?


----------



## John

Petey said:


> Come on Vinsane... try to be nice please.
> 
> -Petey


Hey man, got your PM and udnerstood it but lazy to reply. And just ask how old is that kid, if anything below, 18. Dont need to talk to him, just edit his message or ban him if he is in serious baiting.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

7 to go, make a good play guys!


----------



## Vinsane

whose goin to the line


----------



## YankeeNETicS

schub said:


> Hey, who let Jabari in the game?


 His leash broke! :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Carter spins, fouled. Carter to the line.

When he misses, he makes it pretty too.

Magic will have 4 seconds to respond after the free throws.

Misses the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## John

fruitcake said:


> i'd like to see vince dunk over their whole team right here...


Well, I am not greedy, but Stevie Franchise need to be dunk on at least few morew times in his career. freaking at least!


----------



## jmk

Vince got the ball, and he missed 2 free throws.


----------



## 7M3

A combination of poor officiating and the Nets playing stupid ball has let the Magic back in it.


----------



## fruitcake

vince misses BOTH free throws

i am starting to get impatient as well


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I would say an ugly first half. We could have done a lot better I think.


----------



## Vinsane

7M3 said:


> A combination of poor officiating and the Nets playing stupid ball has let the Magic back in it.


no you mean vince not gettin the ball has led to a magic come back along with fouls


----------



## fruitcake

John said:


> Well, I am not greedy, but Stevie Franchise need to be dunk on at least few morew times in his career. freaking at least!


francis only has 43 dunks in the season, vince has got 58 and francis has played more games i think (according to the Dunk-o Meter)


----------



## dk92487

where do u find out how many dunks they have?


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> no you mean vince not gettin the ball has led to a magic come back along with fouls


When we get a Vince Carter forum, we'll inform you.


----------



## tr_west

Vinsane said:


> no you mean vince not gettin the ball has led to a magic come back along with fouls


We scored 52 points and Vince did get into double figures. I would take that any day.


----------



## fruitcake

dk92487 said:
 

> where do u find out how many dunks they have?


refer to a thread called the Dunk-O Meter somewhere in this forum


----------



## fruitcake

here it is http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153723


----------



## schub

jmk said:


> When we get a Vince Carter forum, we'll inform you.


This isn't the VC forum? There are other players on this team?


----------



## jmk

schub said:


> This isn't the VC forum? There are other players on this team?


I think so. I've never actually investigated the situation myself, but I'm sure there must be other players on the *team*.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Who the heck is James Smith ?

Sportsline.com has him as a NET ????


----------



## schub

faNETicS said:


> Who the heck is James Smith ?


LL Cool J


----------



## Petey

We should have a Vince Carter forum though, and a Kobe Bryant one, maybe T-Mac.

It's crazy some of the fan support some players do get on the board.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

and Rodney Rogers...how could you forget?


----------



## Vinsane

tr_west said:


> We scored 52 points and Vince did get into double figures. I would take that any day.


vince has 12


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> vince has 12


Yeah, double figures means two digits of numbers. 12 falls into that category.


----------



## jmk

Nenad rebounds his miss and gets the putback.


----------



## Vinsane

start of 2nd half


----------



## jmk

Krstic another tip-in!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

A good start by Nenad, 2 rebounds and a lsyup already.


----------



## fruitcake

petey, where are you?

we need your detailed and quick play by play


----------



## jmk

Nenad's on fire! Let's see 30!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Come on Nets ... a good run!
58-50, Nets


----------



## jmk

Kidd to Best for the long corner 2.


----------



## Petey

Best off the bench... hits, has 7 now.

Nets up 8, 60-52.

Battie responds.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Vince hanging in the air for about 4 seconds.


----------



## Petey

HEY GUYS!!! CARTER!!!

What hang time.


BBBetey1 (8:47:09 PM): *Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## schub

That big guy (who's not Vince Carter) is having a good 2nd half so far.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Looks like a good game for Best, 7 points for him so far.

62-54. Nets


----------



## Petey

Wow... no one boxing out Augmon there... w/ 2.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

schub said:


> That big guy (who's not Vince Carter) is having a good 2nd half so far.


You mean Carter?


----------



## Petey

Nets w/ a high floater.

Nets up 6.

Pretty play.

Foul on Krstic?

-Petey


----------



## jmk

It's all Vince and Nenad right now.


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> petey, where are you?
> 
> we need your detailed and quick play by play


Sorry, was talking to someone...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

carter 2-2 in period


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets can't get defensive boards ... come on, put bodies inside guys!
Foul on Nenad, his 2nd.

64-58, Nets


----------



## Nightfly

A win here would really help the Net's playoff hopes.


----------



## fruitcake

vince with a rebound!!!!!


----------



## jmk

Kidd with the offensive board and putback. Nets up 8.


----------



## Nightfly

How much time is left in the game?


----------



## schub

jmk said:


> You mean Carter?


No, no, no. Scrub #12.


----------



## Petey

Best with another missed free throw? Odd...

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

5 steals for best!!


----------



## Vinsane

HearToTemptYou said:


> How much time is left in the game?


6 minutes


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Francis' 2nd foul
Best missed 1st FT, made 2nd

67-58, 5:57 to go


----------



## Anima

VC only has 1 rebound?


----------



## Petey

Howard blocked from behind on Carter.

Anyone with a foul count on Howard?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

another off board for magic where is kristic on the boxout


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince's 3rd PF, :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## Nightfly

Vinsane said:


> 6 minutes


 Thanks


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

The Magic's refusal to get Howard the ball is hilarious. Who else, besides Francis, is going to score with all our key scorers out? Friggin A, it's not rocket science.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Petey said:


> Howard blocked from behind on Carter.
> 
> Anyone with a foul count on Howard?
> 
> -Petey


still 3 on him


----------



## Nightfly

faNETicS said:


> Vince's 3rd PF, :curse::curse::curse:


 That's not so bad with only 6 minutes left in the game.

Now, if it was 5 fouls, maybe then you would have something to worry about.


----------



## jmk

HearToTemptYou said:


> That's not so bad with only 6 minutes left in the game.
> 
> Now, if it was 5 fouls, maybe then you would have something to worry about.


6 minutes left in the 3rd, not the game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

HearToTemptYou said:


> That's not so bad with only 6 minutes left in the game.
> 
> Now, if it was 5 fouls, maybe then you would have something to worry about.


It's just the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Anima

The Nets are shooting below 60% from the FT line tonight....


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> another off board for magic where is kristic on the boxout


So you want Vince to take every single shot, and Nenad to block out every single player?


----------



## Nightfly

jmk said:


> 6 minutes left in the 3rd, not the game.


 Oh. My bad then.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, then takes Augmon down. #4 on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

VC just got his 3rd foul.


----------



## tr_west

HearToTemptYou said:


> That's not so bad with only 6 minutes left in the game.
> 
> Now, if it was 5 fouls, maybe then you would have something to worry about.


No we are in the third quarter.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

4PF :curse: on Vince!


----------



## Anima

How many layups has VC missed tonight?


----------



## Nightfly

faNETicS said:


> It's just the 3rd quarter.


 Well, still, 3 fouls isn't too bad... just hope he doesn't get a 4th before the 4th quarter.

But like I said above, my bad.

With the way the NBA is these days, I could see the current score being a final score.


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ a stupid lane violation on an Augmon miss...

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

well magic about to come back


----------



## Anima

VC just got his 4th.


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ a 24 second violation...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ 21 and 8 boards...

WOW

All in the 4rd, w/ 4 to go.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

Anima said:


> VC just got his 4th.


 He better sit down for the rest of the quarter then, and hope the Nets can hold on to their lead...


----------



## Vinsane

man kristic it seems his mission is to beat vince and kidd ec=very game


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Krstic could miss a shot tonight, it would be much appreciated :curse:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Petey said:


> *Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*
> -Petey


We have *10 *Guests right now .. :biggrin:


----------



## jmk

Can anyone inform me if Vince is allowed to shoot shots from the bench?


----------



## Anima

Kristic is on FIRE. 10-14 right now!


----------



## Petey

Magic pressing, Kidd with a missed layup, Magic hold it high... Krstic just took it right of his hand and puts it in... 

-Petey


----------



## Anima

What is Kristic's career high in points?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nenad can get a double-double tonight. We have to win this game, so his effort won't be wasted. :banana:


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ another... Career high of 25 matched.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

Petey said:


> Krstic w/ 21 and 8 boards...
> 
> WOW
> 
> All in the 4rd, w/ 4 to go.
> 
> -Petey


 Wow... 21 and 8 would be an impressive stat line for an entire game...

It's even more impressive considering there is still 4 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## schub

Somebody bump that Krstic/Howard thread.


----------



## Petey

Anima said:


> What is Kristic's career high in points?


25, has matched it already.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Kristic just can't miss...

He has 25 now.


----------



## Petey

HearToTemptYou said:


> Wow... 21 and 8 would be an impressive stat line for an entire game...
> 
> It's even more impressive considering there is still 4 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


And he was a 24th pick too...

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Travel on Francis
73-63 Nets, 3:23 to go


----------



## jmk

Do you VC fanatics still want Nenad to just "get out of the ****ing way?" :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly

Looks like Krstic *REALLY* wants to get to the playoffs!

Heh heh heh...


----------



## Vinsane

i see all of kristic teammates passing him the ball to bad he doesnt set them up not 1 assists and career high in assists is 5


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

schub said:


> Somebody bump that Krstic/Howard thread.


It helps that Krstic gets the ball.


----------



## Nightfly

Petey said:


> And he was a 24th pick too...
> 
> -Petey


 And to think I thought this team was doomed once they lost Rodney Rogers.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Seems Nets are playing better when Vince is out.

Magic Timeout
75-63, Nets. 3:06 to go


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> i see all of kristic teammates passing him the ball to bad he doesnt set them up


Are you watching the game on TV? If not, you cannot comment on who is setting up who. We are watching the game. We can see it with our eyes. Nenad is on fire. That's a POSITIVE, not a negative.


----------



## NR 1

In Europe Krstic is newest star player..
Who is that Carter you are talking about vinsane? :biggrin:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

The Magic decide to take Howard to Krstic now AFTER Krstic has litten the Magic up. Nice coaching move, dolts.


----------



## Petey

Magic have now gone 5 minutes w/o a feild goal.

Howard to the line.

Nets up 12, 75-63.

-Petey


----------



## schub

YoYoYoWasup said:


> It helps that Krstic gets the ball.


He is putting himself in great position under the basket, making it easy for his teammates to get it to him.


----------



## Nightfly

It's all about who's got the hot hands.


----------



## jmk

Kidd with the sweet jumper. Howard throws it away. Nets up 13.


----------



## Anima

Howard goes 1-2 from the line...


----------



## Petey

NR 1 said:


> In Europe Krstic is newest star player..
> Who is that Carter you are talking about?


Welcome to the board NR 1.

Glad to have another European Nets fan on the board that can share what they know of Krstic with us.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

schub said:


> He is putting himself in great position under the basket, making it easy for his teammates to get it to him.


Howard has had great position, but yeah, whatever. With Hill, Turkoglu, and Nelson out, you'd think the Magic would make more of an effort to get Howard the ball.


----------



## Anima

Kidd is picking it up in place of VC...


----------



## jmk

Francis hits the 3.


----------



## Petey

Oh man... Kidd misses a 3, Best w/ the long rebound, then Robinson misses.

Barrett with another basket.

Nets up 8.

20 second time out.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Barrett with a jump shot
77-69 Nets. 1:19 to go

Nets timeout


----------



## Vinsane

is andre barett the same guy who used to play for houston


----------



## schub

Vinsane said:


> is andre barett the same guy who used to play for houston


Yes.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> is andre barett the same guy who used to play for houston


Not sure.

Howard with his 4th.

Stevenson and Battie in for Francis and Howard.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Vinsane said:


> is andre barett the same guy who used to play for houston


I think, but he did play in near by New Jersey at Seton Hall. He was a stud in college.


----------



## Anima

Howard has to sit with his 4th...


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> is andre barett the same guy who used to play for houston


Yes.


----------



## John

jmk said:


> Do you VC fanatics still want Nenad to just "get out of the ****ing way?" :laugh:


What kind of unknowledgable post is that? Anyone even Todd Day scored 16 points in a quarter for the Suns in the playoffs against the Spurs when Penny was still playing there. So are we supposed to ignbore Penny and Kidd and keep feeding to Todd Day the next game?

Like I Said, he is doing what his team is supposed to, and anyone will get hot once in a while, Lee Nalion scored a couple of 30 games pointy too, so did Btron Scott make him a legitimate first scoring option?

What a pathetic post is that?


----------



## Petey

WOW, Stevenson with a circus layup.

77-71, Nets.

7-0 run for the Magic.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

They called ANOTHER foul on Howard? Swallow your damn whistles.


----------



## Anima

Kristic missed. :jawdrop:


----------



## NR 1

thanks to you goes from Scandinavia :cheers:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets should take advantage that Francis and Howard on the bench.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Cliffy.


----------



## Petey

Stevenson is automatic from the line, he hits the 1st...

8-8, from a normally 50% shooter.

Misses the 2nd.

77-72, to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

End of 3rd.
77-72, Nets


----------



## jmk

John said:


> What kind of unknowledgable post is that? Anyone even Todd Day scored 16 points in a quarter for the Suns in the playoffs against the Spurs when Penny was still playing there. So are we supposed to ignbore Penny and Kidd and keep feeding to Todd Day the next game?
> 
> Like I Said, he is doing what his team is supposed to, and anyone will get hot once in a while, Lee Nalion scored a couple of 30 games pointy too, so did Btron Scott make him a legitimate first scoring option?
> 
> What a pathetic post is that?


Nenad has been on fire all game long, especially in the third. Even with Nenad on fire, certain fans wanted him to not get the ball because Vince was on the court. Pathetic is? that how!


----------



## Vinsane

well nets only up 5 see how much we need vince hope he EXPLODES in 4th takin 10+ shots and makin 8+ of them


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nenad with 28 mins. so far. Hope he still get some legs towards the end of the game.
25 pts, 9 rebounds, with 2 PF.
:banana:


----------



## Petey

Carter with his 5th...

15 seconds into the 4th.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, *28 Guests* !!!

Come on guys, register and join the fun!


----------



## tr_west

Ouch!! 5th on Carter.


----------



## jmk

15 seconds into the 4th and Vince is called with his 5th foul. So much for that 8/10 quarter.


----------



## Petey

Lawrence just picked up the "T"...

77-73 game now.

-Petey


----------



## mofo202

I just turned on the game. Nenad is a monster!!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Damn Hunter with a sweet move, lmao.


----------



## Petey

Hunter... Krstic w/ #3.

24 Nets fouls, 17 Magic fouls.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

well magic are gonna win im sayin it now


----------



## jmk

Vince with a little limp to the bench, by the way.


----------



## tr_west

Lawrence Frank gets a technical. made free throw by Garrity and now Hunter at the line. 

Misses first. That was ugly

misses second.


----------



## Petey

Missed them both now.

Have to ride Carter now...

Well no, Carter is on the bench.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

tr_west said:


> Ouch!! 5th on Carter.


his fast i have to say


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> well magic are gonna win im sayin it now


That's the spirit!


----------



## Petey

Garritty hits... DAMNIT

77-75.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I think Vince is not comfortable, something's wrong.

77-73, Nets. 11 to go


----------



## Nightfly

So do you think Vince should keep playing or sit down with the 5th foul?


----------



## jmk

Garrity its the long shot and it's only a 2 point lead. 11-0 run.


----------



## Petey

Veal misses, Kidd tips it to Veal. Veal with the offensive rebound. Foul on Kidd now.

Kidd thought he was fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

The Nets really need this game too.


----------



## jmk

The refs are not calling this game fairly.


----------



## schub

Magic are doing a better job of crowding Krstic, not letting him get the ball down low.


----------



## John

jmk said:


> Nenad has been on fire all game long, especially in the third. Even with Nenad on fire, certain fans wanted him to not get the ball because Vince was on the court. Pathetic is? that how!


On fire doesnt mean he will do something when in clutch. That's the difference between the 95 Jordan who lost to the Magic and the 96 Jordan who swept through the Magic.

A lot of time in 95, Jordan was spotted say a finisher and let Kukoc created. Kukoc is a good talent but he isnt going to score on anyone at will and this is happening to Nenad as well. He is good, but he will never be great. But Vince Carter is great at the offensive side, his offensive repitore is just 2 steps below 96 Jordan and I am not asking for Vince Carter to win a championship right now, but to win a game over Orlando Magic. He can do it, but you have to understand no matter how hot someone is, the team needs to know his limitation and the true star still need to get his touches incase the game is on the line where you want Carter to takes the shot not Nenad!


----------



## Petey

Stevenson w/ an Air Ball 3...

Best with the jumper.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

Keep up the Play by Play Petey... sure is a lot better to read then a stat line.


----------



## jmk

schub said:


> Magic are doing a better job of crowding Krstic, not letting him get the ball down low.


Nenad is not in the game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best in double figures. 10 points, 3 rebounds, and 1 Ast so far.


----------



## Petey

Battie fouled by Robinson, Garrity back in.

Robinson #4?

Next we are in the penalty.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## mofo202

schub said:


> Magic are doing a better job of crowding Krstic, not letting him get the ball down low.


They really dont need to worry about anyone else.


----------



## schub

jmk said:


> Nenad is not in the game.


When he _was_ in the game.


----------



## Petey

Battie hits both, 79-77, 9 left in the quarter.

Need to get the ball to Kidd in the post.

Buford!!!

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

Fouls will kill a team.

They've taken Vince out, and they are gonna put the Magic at the line.

The Nets really need to settle down right now.


----------



## Petey

Francis hits... to the line, chance to bring it down to 1.

Time out.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Stevey Franchise with the and 1. Could be a 1 point game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets in foul trouble:
Vince - 5
Cliffy - 4
Best - 3
Veal - 3
Nenad - 3
Collins - 3


----------



## YankeeNETicS

faNETicS said:


> Nets in foul trouble:
> Vince - 5
> Cliffy - 4
> Best - 3
> Veal - 3
> Nenad - 3
> Collins - 3


Best with his 4th!


----------



## 7M3

I don't understand why the Magic are getting all this ticcy-tac **** and the Nets get none of it. If you're gonna call it, call it on both ends.


----------



## Petey

7M3 said:


> I don't understand why the Magic are getting all this ticcy-tac **** and the Nets get none of it. If you're gonna call it, call it on both ends.


And the Nets are at home, it's such bull ****!

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

7M3 said:


> I don't understand why the Magic are getting all this ticcy-tac **** and the Nets get none of it. If you're gonna call it, call it on both ends.


 It is pretty tacky.

The Net's better figure out a way to play though it though, because they need this game in a bad way.


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, Francis boards... Francis hits.

Magic up 1... bring Carter and Krstic back in please.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## Petey

BEST TO ROBINSON FOR A HUGE 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## jmk

The Magic take the lead with a Francis jumper.

And Cliff takes it back with a 3!


----------



## fruitcake

whats the score?


----------



## Petey

Magic's first team foul... at 7:30.

Kidd going to the line, Krstic back in.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

85-82, Nets by 3, 7:33 to go


----------



## Vinsane

once we wasnt gettin carter involved early i knew it was goin to be a bad night


----------



## jmk

fruitcake said:


> whats the score?


86-82.


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> whats the score?


86-82, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Jason Kidd makes it 86-82 with two free throws.


----------



## Petey

Tony Battie w/ an offensive foul. His 4th...

Howard in.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

Don't choke Uncle Cliffy!!!


----------



## jmk

Ha. "Bumping and grinding." You crack me up Birdman.


----------



## Nightfly

How much time is left now?


----------



## Petey

Best to the line... 93 % shooter... he better hit as he is 2 for 4 already.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best made 2 FT
88-82, Nets. 7:07


----------



## Vinsane

HearToTemptYou said:


> How much time is left now?


7 minutes


----------



## fruitcake

best makes both


----------



## NR 1

Vinsane said:


> once we wasnt gettin carter involved early i knew it was goin to be a bad night


yeah right like you care about the team...


----------



## Petey

Rolls the first and 2nd.

88-82, 6:55 left.

Foul on Best on the reach in on Francis.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best with 5th PF !!!


----------



## tr_west

Best gets his 5th personal. Vince is coming off the bench!!


----------



## fruitcake

bring vince back in...


----------



## Nightfly

Vinsane said:


> 7 minutes


 Thanks.


----------



## Petey

Carter is not back in the game.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

*VINCE* back into the game with 6:55 to go.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> bring vince back in...


vince has to be careful he cant drive or play much d


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Francis made 2 FT
88-84, Nets. 6:55 to go

Foul on Francis, his 3rd


----------



## Petey

Buford to the line, Francis w/ his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Buford his 1 of 2, 89-84, Nets, 6:40 left.

Howard hits off the Glass.

89-86...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince is gonna be cold


----------



## Petey

Robinson down the lane... fouled. Foul by Francis... #4.

Hit both Robinson!!! :gopray:

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Best missed 2nd FT.
Howard with a layup
89-86, still Nets. 6:29 to go


----------



## Petey

Buttery... Robinson hits 2.

Nets 91-86.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

cliffy makes both


----------



## Vinsane

Vinsane said:


> vince is gonna be cold


thats if they give him the ball


----------



## Petey

WOW!!!

Robinson with a HUGE block on Augmon. Outletted to Kidd, blocked by Francis, Nets time out.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

wow krstic has 25 and 10


----------



## YankeeNETicS

91-86 Nets, 5:57 to go
NJ Timeout


----------



## Vinsane

kidd gets layup swatted by francis


----------



## jmk

MSU up 38-33 on UNC at the half.


----------



## showstopper496

Thats crazy,


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Magic in foul trouble:
Francis, Howard, Battie - 4


----------



## tr_west

fruitcake said:


> wow krstic has 25 and 10



And he hasn't done anyting since the third quarter. We should put him back in.


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> MSU up 38-33 on UNC at the half.


come on unc


----------



## fruitcake

this 20 second timeout is an eternity...what is happening


----------



## Petey

Carter to the line on a pretty move.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Vince to the line. Hits both.


----------



## Petey

96-88. Francis just hit.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

CLIFFY!!!

WOO!

That block couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## fruitcake

why is buford shooting


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Carter made 2 FT
Francis with
93-88, Nets. 5:35


----------



## jmk

Jump ball.


----------



## Petey

Haha.

Francis with a board, taking it down. Jump Ball...

Buford and Francis to jump it.

93-88, Nets.

Francis gets the tip...

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Garrity got away with a pushoff.


----------



## Petey

Misses the 3, offensive board, Garrity converts.

93-90, Nets, 4:33 to play.

Carter was thrown down... no call.

Garrity for the tie, hits.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

stop shooting buford


----------



## jmk

Orlando is getting away with a foul on every single play.


----------



## Petey

Krstic goes down hard...

And still on the ground.

NO!!!

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Nenad is down, and the refs are to blame. A horrible, horrible, horribly reffed game.


----------



## fruitcake

what is happening???


----------



## Vinsane

why isnt vince shootin and would you look at that magic tie it up where is kristic on boards whos guardin garrity


----------



## YankeeNETicS

this is insane.
93-93, 4:28 to go


----------



## Nightfly

Nets better play some tight defense. Seems like the Magic are lighting it up from the outside.


----------



## Petey

And as that was going down, Carter was hit in the face.

"T" was called. Frank was ejected.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

wow Frank with his second technical. HES GONE


----------



## fruitcake

help me...i am very very confused


----------



## Petey

It's taking a while as they are calling straightening out the situation.

It was just changed to a bench "T"...

-Petey


----------



## jmk

I expect a tape of this game to be sent to the league.


----------



## jmk

The Technical is taken away!


----------



## Vinsane

if only vince would have been more involved


----------



## fruitcake

what about nenad, is he injured?


----------



## tr_west

Wow they took away the technical including the free throw shot!!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets playing against 8, 5 players from opposing team+3 refs.


----------



## Petey

Wait... they just took the points off the board... LOL

Flargrant foul on Augmon.

Krstic hits.

OMG, what a series.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

This is getting insane.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Wow, can the Magic say shafted? Throw Frank's whiny butt out.


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> The Technical is taken away!


they cant do that can they does francis free throw still count


----------



## schub

LOL. L Frank may be the first coach to ever talk his way out of a T.

And after the shot was taken, no less!


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> if only vince would have been more involved


He got hit in the face. How more involved do you want him to be? This is the New Jersey Nets, not the New Jersey Vinces.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

WTF ???

What a circus down there!


----------



## Petey

Nets up 2, Nets ball.

Krstic goes down again.

Krstic going to the line again...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

my head hurts


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Krstic is a flopping fool. The Magic are getting SCREWED.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> they cant do that can they does francis free throw still count


Nope.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

i though vince was goin to the line


----------



## tr_west

Instead of Frank getting a technical and being ejected, they changed Augmon's personal foul to a flagrant and took away the technical free throw shot that was made.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Krstic is a woman.


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits 1 of 2.

Francis hits.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

96-95, Nets by 1, 3:34 to go
Off. foul by Krstic hi s 4th


----------



## jmk

Techincal on Nenad? This is getting out of control.


----------



## Vinsane

kristic wit the offensive give the ball to vince


----------



## Petey

Krstic picks up a "T".

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

This is scandal!


----------



## fruitcake

i am dying


----------



## Petey

Magic up 2, Barrett hits.

3 to play.

What an odd game.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> Techincal on Nenad? This is getting out of control.


what is he thinkin he isnt good enough to pick up t


----------



## YankeeNETicS

How can it be technical ????
The refs can't understand him? He's actually saying good things to the ref!


----------



## Petey

Barrett with another jump shot...

7-0 run for the Magic.

WTH!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince still not shootin


----------



## schub

Taking Buford out a few minutes too late.


----------



## jmk

Andre Barrett is killing the Nets, but the Magic better watch themselves. They can't be celebrating and laughing in such a physical game with so much time to go. Something bad is bound to happen.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

This game should be reviewed by the league. Looks like refs are fixing the game.


----------



## Vinsane

when kidd and kristic take more shots than vince and best takes half as many shots as vince something is wrong


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> what is he thinkin he isnt good enough to pick up t


He's playing better than anyone else tonight. Including your precious Vince Carter.


----------



## schub

jmk said:


> Andre Barrett is killing the Nets, but the Magic better watch themselves. They can't be celebrating and laughing in such a physical game with so much time to go. Something bad is bound to happen.


I was thinking the same thing. Do they not realize that there's more than 2 minutes to play?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

faNETicS said:


> This game should be reviewed by the league. Looks like refs are fixing the game.


You can't be serious. I loved how the refs took a T away from Frank.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, foul on Augmon, no call.

Just 18 points, we only have 3 fgs this quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

YoYoYoWasup said:


> You can't be serious. I loved how the refs took a T away from Frank.


He is allowed to come to check on a hurt player. Krstic was on the ground due to a flagrant...

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Kidd cuts it to 2!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Oh well ...

100-96, Magic. 1:51 to go
Nenad with a rebound, his 11th


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> He's playing better than anyone else tonight. Including your precious Vince Carter.


no rookie is good enough to pick up t's


----------



## fruitcake

hey vince rebounded..thats a good sign


----------



## Petey

Kidd!!!

Nets down 2, Carter rebounds.

Kidd drives, fouled... going to the line w/ a chance to tie.

Francis has 5 now.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## schub

Kidd is taking it to them. He wants it bad.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd with a layup.
Offensive foul on Francis, his 5th!


----------



## Petey

OHH... NOOOO!

Kidd misses the first. 1:11 left, Kidd has another free throw.

-Petey


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Petey said:


> He is allowed to come to check on a hurt player. Krstic was on the ground due to a flagrant...
> 
> -Petey


Yet they took away the point and the T. Frank was complaining like crazy to the refs, he should be out of the game and the Magic should have an extra point.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd with a missed FT. We seldom get one, he can't miss.
Time out


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> no rookie is good enough to pick up t's


You're right. How silly of me to think like that. Only Vince is good enough to get T's. :boohoo:


----------



## Petey

Hits the 2nd, we need a stop now!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> You're right. How silly of me to think like that. Only Vince is good enough to get T's. :boohoo:


i didnt say that usually when a rook picks up a t he out of the game


----------



## Petey

Krstic fouls Francis... late whistle too.

Replay shows no foul.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

foul on Nenad. his 4th


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Hits the 2nd, we need a stop now!!
> 
> -Petey


and everyones favorite player picks up a foul


----------



## Petey

Franics misses the 2nd, huge, 2 point game.

47 seconds left.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

VC3!!!

Nets up 1!!!

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Vince nails the 3!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

A big 3 by Vince, a big on
Nets up by 1


----------



## fruitcake

at least Vinsane will stop talking about vince now


----------



## Nightfly

I'm thinking OT at this point.


----------



## HB

Who said Vince isnt clutch


----------



## Petey

Francis drives, 5th on Robinson...

OMG No...

Gets the roll tied...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

damn it now robinson picks up a foul


----------



## tr_west

Franchise hits both free throws. 103-102 Magic. 25 seconds left.


----------



## Nightfly

Which refs are working the game?

I hope I don't see Jack Neise's (not sure on the spelling) name anywhere.


----------



## Petey

Magic up 1, Nets time out. More than 1 possession left on the clock.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Ok, make a good play.


----------



## fruitcake

alll right, if vince is going to take this last shot, i expect him to drive...and drive hard


----------



## Vinsane

and think if kristic wouldnt of had that tech this game would be tied


----------



## YankeeNETicS

They need rebounders down there, for a possible miss.


----------



## Petey

9-4 Magic (3rd)
7-3 Nets (4th)

In games where the score difference is 3 or less, our last Time Out...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> and think if kristic wouldnt of had that tech this game would be tied



stop!!! if vince hadn't been in foul trouble, we would be up by 10


----------



## Nightfly

This is crazy.


----------



## schub

please get a shot going to the basket


----------



## HB

Dang didnt see that well Kristic with 28 and 11, now thats stepping up


----------



## Nightfly

Just don't have Cliff take the last shot.


----------



## jmk

JASON KIDD! Wow. The ultimate hustler.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

That ball went over the back board. Don't ever complain about the refs again.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

aaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## fruitcake

what is happening????


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd, Krstic was open... Carter to Kidd, Kidd to Best, bad 3...

Kidd throws it off a Magic player... Nets ball

:gopray:

-Petey


----------



## schub

schub said:


> please get a shot going to the basket


pretty please?


----------



## fruitcake

who has the ball


----------



## Petey

YoYoYoWasup said:


> That ball went over the back board. Don't ever complain about the refs again.


That is allowed this seaosn...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i see


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Magic win without 4 key players, NO MASKING, PEOPLE! refs.


----------



## HB

This was a sad loss, how many games are we out of the 8th spot


----------



## Petey

Carter passes to Kidd...

Kidd misses, missed tip.

Nets LOSS... Damnit!!!

103-102, Magic.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Oh, Kidd. He had that wide open. You could tell from the look on his face. A horrible feeling.


----------



## fruitcake

what is happening??


----------



## schub

Carter pulled up too quickly. He needs to get to the lane with it.


----------



## fruitcake

we lost?...we lost? .....i am going to die now


----------



## pridefish

Hbwoy said:


> This was a sad loss, how many games are we out of the 8th spot


one game


----------



## YankeeNETicS

:curse:
Bad one ... really.


----------



## Vinsane

and thats what happens when you dont get vince involved enough so he can find his rhythm


----------



## NR 1

so close..


----------



## fruitcake

noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 7M3

Talk about getting royally ****ed.


----------



## schub

pridefish said:


> one game


two games in the loss column, though.


----------



## Vinsane

damn kristic if he wouldnt of had that t we would be in ot


----------



## fruitcake

damn it!!


----------



## Nightfly

This one hurts the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

schub said:


> Carter pulled up too quickly. He needs to get to the lane with it.


are you sure carter took the shot because on nba.com it says kidd took it


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> damn kristic if he wouldnt of had that t we would be in ot


You cannot seriously be blaming Krstic for this loss.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> and thats what happens when you dont get vince involved enough so he can find his rhythm


Dude, he was on the bench due to his stupid fouls...

Only 1 player to blame for that.

And it's not Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> You cannot seriously be blaming Krstic for this loss.


face it that t would of gave the magic 102 and we had 102 it would of been tied


----------



## NetsanityJoe

thank you refs for giving orlando the win


----------



## kdub

Vinsane, maybe it's time you should you find a vince carter forum. This is the Nets forum, plain and simple.


----------



## schub

Vinsane said:


> are you sure carter took the shot because on nba.com it says kidd took it


He had the ball at the top, pulled up to shoot, and passed it to Kidd instead.


----------



## fruitcake

magic face dallas on tuesday
sixers have boston tomorrow
we have cleveland on tuesday

if we beat cleveland, and both the sixers and magic lose, we will still have the 8th spot


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I don't know what to say guys ... I'm depressed right now.
I need to take some medicine.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> damn kristic if he wouldnt of had that t we would be in ot


How can you blame the guy who is 12-17, 11 rebounds and 28 points?

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Vinsane said:


> face it that t would of gave the magic 102 and we had 102 it would of been tied


how old are you?


----------



## Captain Obvious

Man I wish I could have seen this. Obviously a huge game for both teams, but probably moreso for the Magic. They now hold the tiebreaker between the two teams. Philly is fading and their schedule is tough. I think it comes down to these two teams for the final spot.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> face it that t would of gave the magic 102 and we had 102 it would of been tied


If Krstic weren't in the game, we would have lost much worse though...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> How can you blame the guy who is 12-17, 11 rebounds and 28 points?
> 
> -Petey


Petey if kristic wouldnt have got that t what would the score be


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> face it that t would of gave the magic 102 and we had 102 it would of been tied


And I'm sure Nenad's 28 and 11 are useless. You are making no sense.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Petey if kristic wouldnt have got that t what would the score be


If Krstic were not in the game, what would the score be?

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> Petey if kristic wouldnt have got that t what would the score be


Vinsane, what would the score have been had Nenad not dropped 28?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Like it matters, the refs completely took away a Frank technical and a Magic point altogether.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Petey if kristic wouldnt have got that t what would the score be


 If it wasn't for nenads points, its magic 103 nets 74. There's no point in arguing that. You always find a way to blame nenad for everythign, win or lose.


----------



## mofo202

Ugh..ugh.... come on Nets....


----------



## Petey

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Like it matters, the refs completely took away a Frank technical and a Magic point altogether.


Lawrence had the right to come out to the floor. His player was in pain, on the ground for more then a few seconds and it was off a flagrant foul.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

I still think the Nets will make the playoffs.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Petey said:


> Lawrence had the right to come out to the floor. His player was in pain, on the ground for more then a few seconds and it was off a flagrant foul.
> 
> -Petey


He was complaining the entire game and should of got another technical anyways.


----------



## fruitcake

HearToTemptYou said:


> I still think the Nets will make the playoffs.


i second that

lets go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NR 1

HearToTemptYou said:


> I still think the Nets will make the playoffs.


yeah :clap:


----------



## Petey

YoYoYoWasup said:


> He was complaining the entire game and should of got another technical anyways.


At that point he didn't open his mouth. If he came out screaming, I'm sure they won't have reversed the "T".

Regardless, good luck the rest of the season, was fun to have some other fans in the Nets game thread YoYoYoWasup.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i am still awfully depressed though


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> And I'm sure Nenad's 28 and 11 are useless. You are making a fool of yourself.


anyways when vince leads team in scoring we are 25-15 
when kristic does we are 0-2


----------



## fruitcake

this loss is all my fault...i didnt get to 400 posts like Petey wanted..i only got up to 50..i'm sorry


----------



## Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> anyways when vince leads team in scoring we are 25-15
> when kristic does we are 0-2


 and it is nenads fault vince didn't hit more shots to lead the team in scoring, obviously.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> If Krstic were not in the game, what would the score be?
> 
> -Petey


if vince would of took more shots how many ppoints more do you think we wpuld of had or if kristic and the other bigs were down there gettin rebounds what would the score of been for gods sake kidd took more shots than vince Stop the curses, please.


----------



## Vinsane

and who was guardin francis he was gettin to the hole at will 15 free throw attempts


----------



## jmk

*Guys, we need to stop this.

For those telling Vinsane and other posters to leave, please stop. Let's keep this a friendly environment so that more posters can join in and have fun.

To Vinsane and others, stop bashing players. This is the Nets forum and we are here to support the Nets. Please do so. You can support Vince without bashing every other player on the team.

Thank you.*


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> if vince would of took more shots how many ppoints more do you think we wpuld of had or if kristic and the other bigs were down there gettin rebounds what would the score of been for gods sake kidd took more shots than vince wtf


Good, so when Carter was on the bench for how many minutes in the 3rd... and then limited in the 4th... we should have asked the Magic to stop shooting.

You make it hard to root for a player on the Nets man...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> if vince would of took more shots how many ppoints more do you think we wpuld of had or if kristic and the other bigs were down there gettin rebounds what would the score of been for gods sake kidd took more shots than vince wtf


 Vince can put up all the shots he wants. He could shoot 40 a game, but that doesn't mean he's going to hit a single one. Basketball=a team game. It's the nets vs. the other teams. not vince vs. the other teams.


----------



## fruitcake

in other news, chicago is up by 13 on charlotte early in the 4th


----------



## uptown4784

damm I lost my points


----------



## Vinsane

If Vince wasnt on the Nets were would this team be right now with rj down.......... exactly nowhere so my point is they need vince to take more than some 16 shots


----------



## Nightfly

Well, the Nets have lost this game, and there is nothing that can be done about that.

Look ahead. There is still a game to be played against the sixers left on the schedule. If they get that game, they will make up a full loss.

The Magic are unlikely to win out.


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> If Vince wasnt on the Nets were would this team be right now with rj down.......... exactly nowhere so my point is they need vince to take more than some 16 shots


he was in foul trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> If Vince wasnt on the Nets were would this team be right now with rj down.......... exactly nowhere so my point is they need vince to take more than some 16 shots


 No one is arguing vinces importance to this TEAM. Thats the key, its a team. If we just let vince shoot every time, the D is gonna focus on him, and hes just going to be launching shots and not making anything.

Shot attempts does not always equal points, you seem to be missing that.


----------



## kdub

Vinsane said:


> If Vince wasnt on the Nets were would this team be right now with rj down.......... exactly nowhere so my point is they need vince to take more than some 16 shots


How many times do people have to tell you before you realize that you can't take shots when you're sitting on the bench!


----------



## fruitcake

somebody should start a new thread called "vince carter's role in the nets offense" and have Vinsane and ToddMac debate there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> somebody should start a new thread called "vince carter's role in the nets offense" and have Vinsane and ToddMac debate there


 hahahaha, no matter what I say its not gonna make a difference.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> he was in foul trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you guys can keep sayin the same thing there were times in the game where he went 5-6 minutes without takin shots while he was in the game


----------



## KiddisaBlaze

fruitcake said:


> he was in foul trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I agree that Vince needs to take more shots but for some reason Nenad plays very very well against the Magic. They abandoned Vince tonight to send it down low to Nenad. And he produced but Vince really needs to take that last shot with a drive to the hole. The way fouls were being called tonight a think the whistle would have blown on a close call.


----------



## kdub

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince can put up all the shots he wants. He could shoot 40 a game, but that doesn't mean he's going to hit a single one. Basketball=a team game. It's the nets vs. the other teams. not vince vs. the other teams.


Unfortunately, to vinsane, it's the New Jersey Vince Carters. Everyone else (including the nets) seem to be the enemy.

Look if you really love the guy then you should know that he's gonna go home blaming himself for keeping himself out of the game. You need to understand that too, and Nenad Krstic is the not the enemy here.


----------



## kdub

KiddisaBlaze said:


> I agree that Vince needs to take more shots but for some reason Nenad plays very very well against the Magic. They abandoned Vince tonight to send it down low to Nenad. And he produced but Vince really needs to take that last shot with a drive to the hole. The way fouls were being called tonight a think the whistle would have blown on a close call.


I totally agree.


----------



## jmk

Let's look at the positives here. Nenad had the game of his NBA life tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jmk said:


> Let's look at the positives here. Nenad had the game of his NBA life tonight.


 That is true. It was a very, very solid performance for him.


----------



## Vinsane

Vinsane said:


> you guys can keep sayin the same thing there were times in the game where he went 5-6 minutes without takin shots while he was in the game


in the first from 8:52 to 2:38 he didnt take a shot
in the 2nd from 6:49 to 3:36 he didnt take a shot
in the third from 7:20 to 5:58 he didnt take a shot
in the 4th quarter from 6:55 to 2:28 he didnt take a shot and then from 2:28 to 38 seconds he didnt take a shot


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> Let's look at the positives here. Nenad had the game of his NBA life tonight.


there is no positive we lost


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> you guys can keep sayin the same thing there were times in the game where he went 5-6 minutes without takin shots while he was in the game


They ran doubles at him for half the game, and then triple teams on the last 2 possessions.

You watched the game a few weeks ago, Carter is defended like most player, and some teams do double...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

KiddisaBlaze said:


> I agree that Vince needs to take more shots but for some reason Nenad plays very very well against the Magic. They abandoned Vince tonight to send it down low to Nenad. And he produced but Vince really needs to take that last shot with a drive to the hole. The way fouls were being called tonight a think the whistle would have blown on a close call.


Oh yeah, he loves to play vs. the Magic and the Bobcats.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> They ran doubles at him for half the game, and then triple teams on the last 2 possessions.
> 
> You watched the game a few weeks ago, Carter is defended like most player, and some teams do double...
> 
> -Petey


they could of found some way to get him the ball easier


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> there is no positive we lost


Please don't act as if you care whether the Nets win or lose. It's more than obvious you don't.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> there is no positive we lost


 You could try and not be so negative about it all the time.

The Nets rookie big man having a great game is a positive, regardless of how many shots he took away from vince.


----------



## fruitcake

the rate this debate's going, we're going to hit 1000 posts in an hour!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> they could of found some way to get him the ball easier


 I bet you have some excuse about why he missed some of the shots he took, cause you make it sound as if he shoots its automatic points.


----------



## kdub

fruitcake said:


> the rate this debate's going, we're going to hit 1000 posts in an hour!


What debate? Vinsane hates the Nets, and the rest of us can't wait to see what Nenad Krstic can do the for the Nets in the future.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> they could of found some way to get him the ball easier


Well, arguing with you is pointless, as you don't get a chance to watch the game, and the 'D' interact with Vince and other Nets.

The only way for that to happen as you suggested it to let Vince bring the ball up the court and have him shot 3 pointers 10 feet before the arc... where he won't be doubled yet.

But I'm sure those are shots the other team will willingly give to Vince.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

kdub said:


> What debate? Vinsane hates the Nets, and the rest of us can't wait to see what Nenad Krstic can do the for the Nets in the future.


Personally, I love how Krstic has faired w/ the 2 big men rookies this year... Howard-Magic and Okafor-Bobcats.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Well, arguing with you is pointless, as you don't get a chance to watch the game, and the 'D' interact with Vince and other Nets.
> 
> The only way for that to happen as you suggested it to let Vince bring the ball up the court and have him shot 3 pointers 10 feet before the arc... where he won't be doubled yet.
> 
> But I'm sure those are shots the other team will willingly give to Vince.
> 
> -Petey


 Yeah, but he'd make all those! and they'd be worth 30 points each cause its Vince.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I bet you have some excuse about why he missed some of the shots he took, cause you make it sound as if he shoots its automatic points.


no excuses but you have to realize if kristic wouldnt of had that t it would be ot and vince only took 16 shots and kristic oh my gosh it seems like evry time they give the ball to him he is takin the shot no assists tonight for him and every other net that played 10+ minutes had an assists


----------



## fruitcake

i dont see how any of this is neccessary

this is what happened tonight

nenad stepped up big with vince in foul trouble
steve francis runied us
jacques vaughn got injured
couple of weird technical fouls called

* the nets lost*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Personally, I love how Krstic has faired w/ the 2 big men rookies this year... Howard-Magic and Okafor-Bobcats.
> 
> -Petey


 Yeah, he's played really well against both them. Had a previous career high in points and then rebounds against teh bobcats, and now his new career high in points against the magic. Its nice to see him show up against them.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Well, arguing with you is pointless, as you don't get a chance to watch the game, and the 'D' interact with Vince and other Nets.
> 
> The only way for that to happen as you suggested it to let Vince bring the ball up the court and have him shot 3 pointers 10 feet before the arc... where he won't be doubled yet.
> 
> But I'm sure those are shots the other team will willingly give to Vince.
> 
> -Petey


yeah those are also shots he can hit


----------



## Vinsane

well i guess no else has nothin to say so i win


----------



## fruitcake

is 703 posts a record yet?


----------



## kdub

Vinsane said:


> no excuses but you have to realize if kristic wouldnt of had that t it would be ot and vince only took 16 shots and kristic oh my gosh it seems like evry time they give the ball to him he is takin the shot no assists tonight for him and every other net that played 10+ minutes had an assists


One of the rules of basketbal: you give it to the player that's hot, why stop a good thing?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> no excuses but you have to realize if kristic wouldnt of had that t it would be ot and vince only took 16 shots and kristic oh my gosh it seems like evry time they give the ball to him he is takin the shot no assists tonight for him and every other net that played 10+ minutes had an assists


 Thats assuming everything happened exactly the same. He got the T with 3 1/2 left. I say if he didn't, it would have been magic 110-nets 102. I have the same amount of proof as you do saying it would be tied.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> is 703 posts a record yet?


 yes


----------



## kdub

Vinsane said:


> well i guess no else has nothin to say so i win


[strike]That mentality alone makes you a loser.[/strike]


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> well i guess no else has nothin to say so i win


 Making an illogical argument and refusing to listen to anyone else is not "winning".


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> is 703 posts a record yet?


Yup, I think it was previously help by the Raptors at 692.

Doesn't make up for the Nets lose though.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kdub said:


> One of the rules of basketbal: you give it to the player that's hot, why stop a good thing?


another opponent i get to destroy they should of gave vince the ball more see my post where it says how much time was taken between vince shot


----------



## Phenom Z28

That was a PEOPLE, STOP MASKING!!! foul on Nenad against Steve Francis...that was one of those whistles where they won't call it if he makes it but will if he misses...Great job refs, not only did you decide the game but may have decided the playoffs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> another opponent i get to destroy they should of gave vince the ball more see my post where it says how much time was taken between vince shot


 Really, what is your problem? 

Just answer yes or no: Do you hate every player on the Nets that isn't Vince?


----------



## Vinsane

kdub said:


> [strike]That mentality alone makes you a loser.[/strike]


haha yeah whatever everything i said has been true if vince would of taken more shots we would of won if kristic wouldnt of got that t we would be tied up


----------



## fruitcake

vince couldn't get hot or in a rhythm cause he was in foul trouble, if you have to blame it on somebody, blame it on the refs


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That was a BULLSH*T foul on Nenad against Steve Francis...that was one of those whistles where they won't call it if he makes it but will if he misses...Great job refs, not only did you decide the game but may have decided the playoffs.


Absolutely, as I said at the time of the play, there was no contact in the replay.

They were at a weird angle.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That was a NO MASKING PEOPLE! foul on Nenad against Steve Francis...that was one of those whistles where they won't call it if he makes it but will if he misses...Great job refs, not only did you decide the game but may have decided the playoffs.


 And you konw why they made bad calls? cause vince didn't shoot enough!


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Really, what is your problem?
> 
> Just answer yes or no: Do you hate every player on the Nets that isn't Vince?


you guys mistake my confidence for arrogance


----------



## schub

Vinsane said:


> well i guess no else has nothin to say so i win


Win what? Is this a competition?


----------



## kdub

Vinsane said:


> another opponent i get to destroy they should of gave vince the ball more see my post where it says how much time was taken between vince shot


Destroy? Opponent? I thought we were all Nets fan, the only opponents are the ones on the otherside of the jumpball... ahh well.

Ok, Vinsane. Do you even WATCH the games? There are a lot of things you don't see on the nba.com play by play. Like double teams, triple teams, bad fouls etc. I don't see how you can make your arguments when you can't even see what's happening.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> And you konw why they made bad calls? cause vince didn't shoot enough!


lol why thats the dumbest thing i ever heard


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> haha yeah whatever everything i said has been true if vince would of taken more shots we would of won if kristic wouldnt of got that t we would be tied up


 Okay, just think about this for one second. Say everything stays the same with how the game panned out...

Nenad shot 70%. Assuming he shot 10 shots, he would have made 7, giving him 14. The score is Magic 103-Nets 88.

Vince shot 50%. Give him those 10 shots, makes 5 more (which, he could have made none, which is why the argument is totally ridiculous, cause you don't understand that shot attempts don't equal points), thats plus 10 points.
Magic 103-Nets 98. Still don't win.


----------



## jmk

Vinsane, did you watch the game tonight?


----------



## Vinsane

kdub said:


> Destroy? Opponent? I thought we were all Nets fan, the only opponents are the ones on the otherside of the jumpball... ahh well.
> 
> Ok, Vinsane. Do you even WATCH the games? There are a lot of things you don't see on the nba.com play by play. Like double teams, triple teams, bad fouls etc. I don't see how you can make your arguments when you can't even see what's happening.


i dont care what kind of teams they were throwin at him you know why tht were thrwin them because all the other nets suck and they know the cant hit a shot worth crap
collins 0-5
kidd 8-21
best 4-11
buford 1-5
robinson 1-3
only reason kristic made so many shots was because of off boards and put backs and because VINCE was settin him up 
i hope vince realizes that kristic does nothin for him and becomes more of a shoot first player


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> lol why thats the dumbest thing i ever heard


 All I'm saying is that post was modeled after a certain someones thought process.


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> i dont care what kind of teams they were throwin at him you know why tht were thrwin them because all the other nets suck and they know the cant hit a shot worth crap
> collins 0-5
> kidd 8-21
> best 4-11
> buford 1-5
> robinson 1-3
> only reason kristic made so many shots was because of off boards and put backs and because VINCE was settin him up
> i hope vince realizes that kristic does nothin for him and becomes more of a shoot first player


Vinsane, did you watch the game?


----------



## Petey

Vinsane, check your PMS please.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Okay, just think about this for one second. Say everything stays the same with how the game panned out...
> 
> Nenad shot 70%. Assuming he shot 10 shots, he would have made 7, giving him 14. The score is Magic 103-Nets 88.
> 
> Vince shot 50%. Give him those 10 shots, makes 5 more (which, he could have made none, which is why the argument is totally ridiculous, cause you don't understand that shot attempts don't equal points), thats plus 10 points.
> Magic 103-Nets 98. Still don't win.


none of that crap happened kristic picked up a t a ROOKIE picked up a t he has no business doin that i if he didnt have that t we would be in OT and we wouldnt be havin this conversation


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> i dont care what kind of teams they were throwin at him you know why tht were thrwin them because all the other nets suck and they know the cant hit a shot worth crap
> collins 0-5
> kidd 8-21
> best 4-11
> buford 1-5
> robinson 1-3
> only reason kristic made so many shots was because of off boards and put backs and because VINCE was settin him up
> i hope vince realizes that kristic does nothin for him and becomes more of a shoot first player


 And how do you know vince will hit any of these shots that you suggest he starts jacking up over double and triple teams?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> none of that crap happened kristic picked up a t a ROOKIE picked up a t he has no business doin that i if he didnt have that t we would be in OT and we wouldnt be havin this conversation


 You do not know that. Tell me how you can guarantee everything would have happened exactly the same as it did if nenad didn't pick up a T with 3 1/2 minutes left. Its not like he did it with 1 second left inteh game, then that argument works.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> And how do you know vince will hit any of these shots that you suggest he starts jacking up over double and triple teams?


Instincts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Instincts


 Well atleast that proves your point.


----------



## kdub

Vinsane said:


> i dont care what kind of teams they were throwin at him you know why tht were thrwin them *because all the other nets suck and they know the cant hit a shot worth crap*
> collins 0-5
> kidd 8-21
> best 4-11
> buford 1-5
> robinson 1-3
> only reason kristic made so many shots was because of off boards and put backs and because VINCE was settin him up
> i hope vince realizes that kristic does nothin for him and becomes more of a shoot first player


Finally, you've admitted it. :clap: good to get off your back eh? now can the mods please by remove this guy from the Nets forum and make one called Vince Carter's Personal Beeyotch for him?

Then the real *Nets *fans can go back to cheering them on. :cheers: 

I mean, seriously, no one minds criticism of players, but when you foolishly bash players without REAL arguments, then it gets out of hand. I happen to know that Jason Collins can stroke that 15 foot jumper pretty nice.


----------



## Vinsane

to tell you the truth i expect at least a 2 or 3 game losin streak it seems after every wn streak we have it gets snapped then we go on a losin streak


----------



## Vinsane

kdub said:


> Finally, you've admitted it. :clap: good to get off your back eh? now can the mods please by remove this guy from the Nets forum and make one called Vince Carter's Personal Beeyotch for him?
> 
> Then the real *Nets *fans can go back to cheering them on. :cheers:
> 
> I mean, seriously, no one minds criticism of players, but when you foolishly bash players without REAL arguments, then it gets out of hand. I happen to know that Jason Collins can stroke that 15 foot jumper pretty nice.


well he didnt stroke that 15 foot jumper tonight i m out the reason we didnt win was because vince didnt get enough shots


----------



## jmk

50 pages? Let's see it!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, this thread still continues huh?
So, what did I missed guys? I just rested a bit ... can't take the lost.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> well he didnt stroke that 15 foot jumper tonight i m out the reason we didnt win was because vince didnt get enough shots


 Vince didn't get shots because he was in foul trouble, and when he wasn't they were playing solid D on him. He could have jacked up shots then, but chances are they wouldn't have went down and then nets would have lost by more.

But then again, I know you're not going to listen and just blow it off....


----------



## kdub

Vinsane said:


> well he didnt stroke that 15 foot jumper tonight i m out the reason we didnt win was because vince didnt get enough shots


finally. and on your way out please try to remember that vince carter is a fine, fine player (i'm a big fan of him, myself) but he is not a 100% shooter.


----------



## Vinsane

Im Done For The Night


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Im Done For The Night


 :wave: bye


----------



## jmk

Not only have we had over 700 posts in this thread, but over 7,000 views, as well. Keep up the great work, guys.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> And you konw why they made bad calls? cause vince didn't shoot enough!


 :laugh:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

jmk said:


> Not only have we had over 700 posts in this thread, but over 7,000 views, as well. Keep up the great work, guys.


I wonder how many views came from the guests ?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Great job guys. :clap: 

(not on losing the game though) That was a bad decision to give it to kidd to shoot it. :nonono:


Also shouldn't have come down to the last minute.


----------



## lukewarmplay

kdub said:


> Originally Posted by Vinsane
> i dont care what kind of teams they were throwin at him you know why tht were thrwin them because all the other nets suck and they know the cant hit a shot worth crap
> collins 0-5
> kidd 8-21
> best 4-11
> buford 1-5
> robinson 1-3
> only reason kristic made so many shots was because of off boards and put backs and because VINCE was settin him up
> i hope vince realizes that kristic does nothin for him and becomes more of a shoot first player


yeah, all the other nets suck. 
it's like looking at a twisted version of kiddisanet.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

This loss is not as bad as people are making it out to be. The 7th seed might be out of reach now but we are still only a game behind Philly and have the easier schedule.


----------



## TheRoc5

man this hurt but owell we still have a chance to do wel and make the playoffs but it might be a little bit harder i feel carters descion was good any basketball player that has good sense would pass if he was double teamed but hey we can still do i.


----------

